# J2ME - Konvertierung Int nach Hex



## page (26. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich arbeite gerade mit den Funktionen des Image Objektes getRGB() und createRGBImage().

Die Methode getRGB() liefert mir den RGB-Wert eines Pixels in der Form 0xAARRGGBB (Hexadezimal) zurück.

Ich möchte die Pixel verändern - zerlege den Wert in z.B. R=100,G=200,B=233.

Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich gerne den neuen Wert des Pixels in der Darstellungsform 0xAARRGGBB (ein Hex Int) zurückschreiben würde. 

Ok, ich muss die drei Int Werte in Hex umrechnen - wie bekomme ich diese dann ins 0xAARRGGBB Format?

A little bit confused...


----------



## Thomas Darimont (26. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Versuchs mal damit:


```
public class RGBConverter {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		int a = 255;
		int r = 100;
		int g = 200;
		int b = 233;

		int rgb = a << 24 | r << 16 | g << 8 | b;

		System.out.println(rgb);

		System.out.println(Integer.toHexString(rgb).toUpperCase());

		//Zurückwandeln...
		System.out.println("a= " + ((rgb >> 24) & 0xFF));
		System.out.println("r= " + ((rgb >> 16) & 0xFF));
		System.out.println("g= " + ((rgb >> 8) & 0xFF));
		System.out.println("b= " + ((rgb >> 0) & 0xFF));

	}
}
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## page (26. Juli 2004)

Danke - dieses Problem wurde gelöst! Ging ja echt schnell!


----------

